# GHOSTTOWN



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ghosttowns.com/ghosttownsusa.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't have "Scottsburg Illinois" listed. Perhaps there are still too many people living there? 

"Invention" Illinois isn't listed either. Perhaps there's not enough of it left. There's a road named Invention that doesn't go there. The road that does go there jogs a couple times following the old streets and there are a couple foundations.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reason they know about them is someone writes about them... you now have a chance to become the famous historian of Scottsburg, and Invention, IL.!!!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

YEEP! GO FOR IT TORBY!!!SEMPER VAPORO reads things first before posting! 
Manfred Diel


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 06/11/2008 3:48 PM
YEEP! GO FOR IT TORBY!!!SEMPER VAPORO reads things first before posting! 
Manfred Diel




Not always!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

'cept I'm now 250 miles away...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06/11/2008 3:11 PM

The only reason they know about them is someone writes about them... you now have a chance to become the famous historian of Scottsburg, and Invention, IL.!!!


I contributed to that site some years ago:  Kennecott, Alaska


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My old man was ghost town adict. I notice that even the California section has ommitted some towns that I visited with my father when I was a kid. I'd submit them, but it was so long ago, I don't remember how to even get there anymore and one of them I know how to get to, but the only access is up a river and I don't know that any of them still survive, seeings that they were mostly collections of chimneys, foundations and bullet hole ventilated tin shacks.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the site. I checked it out last night and lost all of the subjects in the forums from being away for too long. They did leave out at least one in California, but I don't really know that much about it. Good old Amboy.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Run into that webside while checking out prospecting spots to indulge in my other hobby 'prospecting goldcountry and old ghosttowns' found a few old mines some spanish origin also some of the smelters in the Uintas! 
Manfred Diel


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey The piano music is kewl


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

Morning, It has to be said that Kennicott Mine is a Large 
place. 
John.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Before they all moved on, I used to visit relatives in southern parts of West Virginia 3 or 4 times a year. The site mentions 69 locations in W. Va., but barely scratches the surface of old, abandoned mine towns serviced by railroads. These are not technically "ghost towns" since many people still live in the area. They are a good example of mid-century coal mining towns, as time has stood still in these locations and many of the brick buildings are still standing. 

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just what I need: Another cool hobby


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Krikey, I graduated from one ghost town in Oklahoma, Macomb and now live in another, Earlsboro! Guess that's why I don't have a lot of traffic.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Brent on Cedar Lake in Algonquin Park use to be a thriving division point on a mainline of the Canadian National Railways. It included a round house, turntable, station, freight yard, water tower, fuel oil storage tank, generator car, bunk house, general store, school house and houses along the lake. 

All that is left is the general store, which is used by canoe outfitters in the summer, and some cottages. The park authority has given the squatting cottagers until 2017 to take them down or they will get plowed down like the villagers’ houses did.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Amboy was a little town on old Rte 66 in the desert between Needles and Daggett. When I-40 bypassed it, it pretty much disappeared except for a Caltrans (then Division of Highways) maintenance station with a few homes in it. Amboy Crater is nearby, a kinda disappointing volcano. There's lots of lava ejecta all around the area. Hot and dry in winter, hotter and dryer in summer. Took my youngest daughter through there on a Rte 66 trip from Flagstaff to Barstow when she was a teenager. She hasn't forgiven me yet!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I go through Amboy all the time. It's a good train-watching spot too. There is a boarded up motel and school. There's a post office but I don't think it's used anymore. You can still drop off mail in the mailbox. There's also a gas station and 50's era diner. It's been used as a set in at least a couple movies, and the big "Roy's" sign out front pops up in movies and commercials now and then. I've eaten at the diner a couple times, good burgers and shakes. It's been a few years though, don't know what it's like currently. 

Most of the town is on the north side of the railroad tracks. On the south side are some minor railroad structures, a couple old houses, and a mineral processing facility. Out on the nearby dry lake there's a couple salt mining operations. 

Up until sometime in the early 90's, the town was owned by a colorful character named Buster Burris. I still have his business card. Across the top it says, "Used Cars - Land - Whiskey - Manure - Nails - Meters - Fly Swatters - Sweepstakes Tickets - Racing Forms". The lower half of the card says, "Wars fought, Revolutions Started, Bridges Destroyed, Governments Run, Uprisings Quelled, Tigers Tamed, Bars Emptied, Virgins Converted, Computers Verified, Orgies Organized".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There'a an "Amboy" in Illinois. I think it's still inhabited. They have a web site and name a mayor, so it must be inhabited.


----------

